# TB500's Authenticity



## *Bio* (Jan 11, 2020)

I found this article interesting.  Granted it's from 2014, I think it's still worth a look.

https://www.ergo-log.com/lgd-4033-in-web-shops-authentic-tb-500-is-not.html


----------



## GearPro (Jan 11, 2020)

Not terribly surprising.


----------



## odin (Jan 21, 2020)

Not surprising. I have had mixed results from the tb500 I have used so I am sure some were fake.


----------

